# short but cute trim



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to show you that a very short body can be very chic and stylish. A year ago, Ben was shaved down with a 10 in a german trim, no ear, tail or leg fur. Since then I have been letting those parts grow...but I took his body very short today...less than 1/2" but I want you to see how to make nice column legs, not skinny stick legs. As you come down the side of the shoulder, it is very short, flat and blends right into the legs. There is no indentation and there is no bump out where the elbow is. I didn't do the back legs yet. but this is what german ears grow out like....layers and feathery, not straight, one-length. One picture shows one leg done, the other leg undone.,,,one foot done, one foot undone-then I did nails after.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness - Ben is a such a pretty dog :beauty: !!!!! I do not remember you ever posting him before !!! You were hiding that beauty from us c-c-c-c LOL, shame on you LOL :nono:  !!!!

I LOVE his color - he is truly medium silver all over !!! : ))) Such a sweetie !!!

Thanks for showing us "before and after " : ))) ! He looks great both ways , that is for sure !!!!! : )))) 

Do you have a photo of him in German trim : ))) ??? I never saw a silver in that trim, must be VERY interesting and elegant : ))))) !!!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice way to demonstrate what you did. Ben looks great!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I truly think some of you groomers should get together and create an online school with video/picture tutorials. Out of curiosity, how long would his body hair have been after a year if you'd let it keep growing from the shave down?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He would have been about 5 inches. I had been running a snap on comb down his back, chest and upper thighs so it wasn't that long and hot...but I was clipper-blending the mane and legs.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

He looks really great, very elegant. I love the legs and love the ears. 

I've never seen a silver poodle yet that I didn't like, in any sort of clip.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehehe, this is what paris' ears are doing now too; POOF! lol
I love doing a nice short trim over the body with a little length on the legs. Easy to care for, nice to look at!!!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

he looks lovely!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice but still too much hair for me to manage on mine lol


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Pamela, I know what you mean. It would be more than what I'd want on my dogs in summer, but it's a lovely fall/winter look.


----------

